# Truman Lake Area (Just South of Clinton)



## platoon daddy (Apr 19, 2014)

Found several extremely small grays just outside my yard (on my farm) on the 15th or 16th...been watching them like I do every year and they havnt grown enough to warrant picking or widespread mushroom hunting (for me) yet...I'm no expert, but I've been doing this for most of my 43yrs providing Uncle Sam hasn't had me elsewhere during the spring. These were on a southwest facing timbered spur at the base of a 20in dead elm that still has all of it's bark...perfect location/conditions based on my experience...we just need the continued warmth, both day and night time that we are getting now and it should be great in a couple more days. I don't pick the grays, I wait for them to grow into 3in specimens (yellow, blond, white, etc.) then I start hunting/picking in earnest  That doesn't mean that there aren't more advanced ones up in my area, but I'm willing to bet that most fall into this same stage of development. In other words, I'm not gona walk miles to fill my ball cap with small grays lol. I do hope everyone has a long and fruitful picking season this year though...good luck!!!


----------



## platoon daddy (Apr 19, 2014)

Also, I just recently retired from the military and pretty much spend my days outdoors locally here where I grew up. If anyone is interested in hunting the Truman Lake area ie: a day of turkey hunting in the early a.m., mushroom hunting the mid-late morn, then crappie fishing the afternoon thru evening, (or something similar) then just let me know. I'm always happy to share my time and experience with those not so inclined. I also fish a lot below the dam when conditions are optimum and the hybrids or blues are biting. These next couple of weeks both in the woods or on the water should be quite magical


----------



## kjmcall (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi! I know this is an old post of yours so I’m hoping you’re still checking your account - I’d love to learn about hunting, fishing, and foraging in this region if you’re up for it.


----------

